# First FET initial meeting questions ❄️



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

We've got the meeting with our consultant on Monday, to talk through what happens and what we need to do for our first natural FET.  

When I did my first ICSI cycle, I found the question suggestions for your initial appointment really useful and made me feel much more in control than I did before. I can't find a similar thread for first FET question suggestions, so thought I'd start one to see if you lovely ladies could add anything to the few I've already got please. The questions I have so far are:

Why do you suggest the natural FET route for us?
How many cells did our embryos have when frozen? (Forgot to ask the embryologist that!)
What method of freezing was used? (I think there's two and one is better than the other)
What is the likelihood of all embryos defrosting ok?
I've heard the embryos can lose cells through thawing, would this be a problem for ours?
We have 3 day embies frozen, will you develop/culture them to day 5 once thawed, or transfer on the day of thawing?
How often will I need to go in for blood tests?
How often will I need to go in for scans?
How many do you suggest transferring?
How long after transfer is my OTD?

Wow, that's more than I thought I had, can you think of any others please?   

Thank you! xx


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

An obvious one I missed from the list:

When can we start!?


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

You could ask if they would like you to use any progesterone support after LH surge
Good luck!
  ;


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

And/or whether they do blood tests for progesterone after LH surge?


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

If they will introduce steroids into your protocol?


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Tiffin from your signature it looks like they did a freeze all because of a fibroid, has anything else been said about it? as far as I am aware fibroids can affect implantation if they impact on the uterine cavity, it might be worth asking about it, good luck x


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks ladies, top questions I'll add to the list. 

I thought of another one myself and that's what happens if any time critical pieces take place on a Saturday/Sunday? Think the clinic is only open for transfers at the weekend. 

My consultant hasn't said anything more about my fibroid Amy, so thanks will definitely ask about it. She thought the oestrogen caused it and that it should go away on its own, so hoping that won't take long!   x


----------



## Littlemisssunshine80 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Tiffin,
This is a great idea - thank you.

We have our appointment on Tues, so will ask these questions as well. I'll have a think, and let you know if we come up with any more. 

Re. freezing: I think the modern, more effective method is called vitrification, and I get the impression that most clinics use this now. I was told that pregnancy rates using embies frozen with this method are more or less as good as with fresh transfers. I'm sure I've also read somewhere that more than 90 per cent of embryos frozen using vitrification will survive the thaw.

Apparently, the thaw rates used not to be so good because the slower freezing method allowed ice crystals to develop within the embryos, which subsequently damaged them. I think the vitrification method is something like 60,000 times faster, which eliminates a lot of this risk.

Do you think I've spent too long on Google?!
X


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol LMS, you're an expert!!   x


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Right, I've tidied the suggestions so far into a list. Here it is, in case anyone else wants to copy it:

1.    Why do you suggest the natural route for us?
2.    How many cells did our embryos have when frozen?
3.    What method of freezing was used – vitrification?
4.    What is the likelihood of all embryos defrosting ok?
5.    I’ve heard that embryos can lose cells through thawing, would this be a problem for ours?
6.    We have 3 day embies frozen, will you develop/culture them to day 5, or transfer on the day of thawing?
7.    How often will I need to go in for bloods?
8.    How often will I need to go in for scans?
9.    Will you be checking that the fibroid has disappeared?
10.  What happens if any time critical pieces fall on a weekend?
11.  How many do you suggest transferring?
12.  Would I be using any progesterone support after my LH surge?
13.  How long after transfer is my OTD?
14.  What are the timings for the cycle?
15.  When can we start!?

Thanks ladies, hopes this helps others.  xx


----------



## Littlemisssunshine80 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Tiffin, how did you get on today?

X


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for remembering LMS, slight change of plan for us, to a medicated FET. I was quite disappointed initially, as was looking forward to not having to put any drugs in my body for this and that, for once it was the shorter option but because I've had three cycles which have been above 31 days (one being our first treatment) in the 3 years we've been trying, I'm classified as not regular and so she wants to go down the medicated route. 

We also found out that even though we've got one more, our embryos aren't as good quality as last time, which again put a dampener on things, as they didn't work last time when they were stronger. I've got my head around it all now though and the positive points are that it gives me a bit more time for my insides to get back to normal, for me to try and shift a few pounds and as far as the quality goes, if they survive freezing and thawing they've got to be fighters in their own right! So, positive hat firmly back on and just waiting for AF to arrive, so we can get cracking!

How are you getting on? x


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Tiffin hope you don't mind me jumping on here! Sorry to hear of ur initial disappointment regarding a natural transfer and now you're doing a medicated transfer. Glad to see that your able to draw on positives.....onwards and upwards! 
You list of questions are extremely helpful- thanks very much. 
I'm hoping to do our frozen medicated transfer in April but I'm not sure how this all works? How does it work from AF & what's the timings? Any help greatly appreciated x


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey Roxychick,

Glad you found the question list helpful, it definitely made me feel more confident when we had our appointment and our consultant said she could tell I wanted a good understanding of what it involves. 

As far as timings go, I've been told the following but it could change for different clinics:

Day 1 of AF - call to advise
Day 19 - start norithsterone (can never spell that!)
Day 21 - start buserelin nasal spray
14 days later - blood test (need to have had a withdrawal bleed, like in a fresh cycle)
If DR has worked start progynova (oestrogen tablets)
10 days later - scan to check lining thickness and if 7mm or over transfer arranged
3 days/5 days later (however old your embies/blasts are) embies thawed and transfer takes place 
OTD 13/11 days from transfer, depending on 3/5 day embies

It's around 6 weeks in total from starting DR and for mine, they will thaw my embies the day before transfer and see how they are. If they can't tell the leading 3 (I'm transferring 3 due to my age) they will culture them on to day 4/5 but if they know the leading 3, I'll have transfer the following day. 

Hope that helps and best of luck! 🍀  x


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Tiffin for your response regarding timings! 6 weeks is a long time! I think my will be a much different protocol and will not take 6 weeks - I remember vaguely before when I did a Frozen transfer here in the UK that it took 6 weeks!! I'm doing my abroad so I hope that its not going to take 6 weeks. Thanks for the info X


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Ha, lots of '6 weeks' there!  I know, I wasn't best pleased with timings as was originally told I'd be doing a natural cycle, which is the shorter one but it wasn't meant to be. Good luck with yours, however long it takes. x


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think they say 6 weeks if using down regulation!! My clinic will not use that protocol so mine should be between 15-20 days depending on lining ect! I have my Skype consultation on the 15th March just to go over the protocol and timings ect!!


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Ah right, will make a difference for you to not have that part. Guessing your timings will be similar to a natural cycle then and start with the meds on CD1 of your next cycle? Exciting stuff! Best of luck. c


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Ha, fat fingers! The c was meant to be a x!


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes Tiffin I think it will be CD1 / CD2 of either March or April cycle. AF arrived today like clock work. Will know more after Skype consultation. Once it all starts will fly out to Prague on CD10 for a light scratch, thorough scanning and first dose of intralipids! This all depends if my thyroid decides to play ball! I've never had my progesterone levels checked whilst cycling but I am definitely going to check the levels this time. If we get a positive pregnancy test will have my bloods HCG levels, progesterone and my thyroid all at the same time. Have you ever checked your progesterone levels? Trying of cover everything this time! Throwing the kitchen sink at it this time!   X 

Haha I definitely know what you mean by typos with fat fingers 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

roxychick, do you mind if I ask which clinic in Prague you are cycling with? I'm with gest in Prague  & have also been told to have an enfo scratch on cd10. I thought this was quite strange as I'd never seen that timing before but clinic assured me they had seen done good results with it! Did your clinic explain why cd10 for the scratch?


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Klmch 
I'm cycling with gennet Prague- very impressed and extremely happy with them. Very thorough! I actually asked for the scratch on CD10 lots of research and positive outcomes with this! The disturbance from the scratch can help implementation. My friend did lots of research regarding the scratch on CD10 and highly recommended that I did the same.......her daughter is now 6 months old! Where are u cycling and where abouts  are u in your treatment?


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi roxy, thanks for that info. I'm at gest Prague, they suggested cd10 scratch but I'd never heard of that. I googled madly & couldn't find much so I'd be really grateful if you could share any links!
I plan to stop bcp on 10 March & hoping for ET on 1st April!


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Klmch I don't have any links to share regarding the scratch on CD10, it was my friend who recommended me having it done! My clinic were more than happy to go along with this plan! Wow the 1st April will soon b here for your transfer, good luck!!


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Roxy, really excited now, here's hoping CD10 scratch works for us both!!!


----------

